# Sheyenne Valleye Lodge - Poaching Case Updated



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Seven guides have made plea agreements
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 
Seven guides who worked at Sheyenne Valley Lodge have made plea deals that involve probation, loss of hunting privileges and fines totaling almost $10,000 in a federal case against the Sheridan County lodge, documents show.

Kyle M. Davis faced one count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds, and another count of custody of birds of another, according to court documents. At sentencing, the government will recommend that Davis be given 12 months probation and loss of hunting, guiding and outfitting privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine for the second count. The agreement also calls for Davis to pay a $325 fine to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department for a wanton waste of migratory game bird violation and to plead guilty to that state violation.

Guide Carl Cree faced one count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds and a second count of unlawful take of migratory game birds, court documents said. At Cree's sentencing, the government will recommend 18 months probation and loss of hunting, guiding and firearms privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $750 fine for the second count.

Troy D. Regstad faced one count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds, and a second count of custody of birds of another, court records show. The government will recommend 12 months probation and loss of hunting, guiding and outfitting privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine for the second count. Regstad also will pay a $450 fine to the NDGFD for a deer poaching violation and to plead guilty to that state violation at sentencing.

Evan Sieling also faced a count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds and a second count of unlawful possession of untagged migratory game birds, the documents said. According to the agreement, the government will recommend 18 months probation and loss of hunting, guiding and firearms privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine for the second count.

Jason R. Grahn faced a count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds and a count of unlawful possession of untagged migratory game birds. The government will recommend 18 months of probation with loss of hunting, firearms and guiding privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine for count two. Grahn also will agree to pay a $450 fine to the NDGFD for a state deer poaching violation and plead guilty to that violation.

Adam Herberlie also faced a count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds and a second count of custody of birds of another, the documents showed. At sentencing, the government will recommend six months of probation with loss of hunting, guiding and outfitting privileges, a $500 fine for the count one and a $250 fine for the second count.

Guide Andy Uhlich faced a count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds, and a second count of custody of birds of another, court documents showed. According to his signed plea agreement, the government will recommend that Uhlich will be given 12 months probation and lose hunting, guiding and outfitting privileges, pay a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine on the second count. He also will pay a $325 to NDGFD for a wanton waste of migratory game birds violation and plead guilty to that state violation. Uhlich made an initial court appearance Monday in Minot. Appearance dates for the other six guides are pending.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, if any of you remember me and my feelings towards SVL, you will know that I don't think that they are getting nearly what they deserve.

Has there been any update as to how the owners are being "punished". I know that they've sine sold the operation and that it's been taken over by another group. I just hope that the new owners aren't as shady and unethical as the previous owners.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plea deals signed in largest prosecution by N.D. game and fish

Aug 29, 2007 - 04:04:37 CDT
By RICHARD HINTON
Bismarck Tribune.
The owners and operators of Sheyenne Valley Lodge have signed plea agreements in a federal wildlife case involving migratory game bird violations, court documents show.

Theodore Mertz and Orlan Mertz made their initial court appearance Tuesday in Bismarck in a video conference hookup before U.S. Magistrate Judge Karen Klein, who was in Fargo.

Although the two men and the corporation entered not-guilty pleas in Tuesday's preliminary hearing, plea-change and sentencing proceedings will be held Nov. 9 before U.S. District Judge Daniel Hovland. The men and the corporation are presumed innocent until the change of plea, Klein said. At assistant U.S. attorney Cameron Hayden's request, the men were released on their own recognizance after Tuesday's hearing.

"I would have to say it's a far-reaching prosecution, probably the largest game and fish prosecution in the state of North Dakota on several levels," said Hayden.

The case also involves seven guides who worked at Sheyenne Valley Lodge, west of Goodrich in Sheridan County, and 94 hunters from across the United States. Federal authorities mailed ticket to the hunters, who are from 27 states including North Dakota, and have all paid their fines. Fines in the entire case total $120,000.

Theodore Mertz signed a plea agreement admitting to unlawful transportation of wildlife, a misdemeanor, and signed a plea agreement admitting to unlawful sale of wildlife as a partner of Sheyenne Valley Lodge, LLP. That count is a felony.

Orlan Mertz's plea agreement admits to unlawful transportation of wildlife.

In the plea agreements, the government will recommend that Theodore Mertz and Orlan Mertz each be sentenced to 18 months probation and loss of hunting privileges in North America for 18 months. Together, the men and the corporation will pay an $80,000 fine. Together, they also will pay $10,000 restitution to the federal government and forfeit two shotguns to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. They also have agreed to a lifetime ban on guiding or outfitting in the United States.

Although federal prosecutors, the defendants and their lawyers have agreed to the plea arrangement, the final decision on the sentence lies with Hovland.

The felony count carries a maximum penalty of five years imprisonment, a $250,000 fine and supervised release for a maximum of three years. The misdemeanors have a maximum penalty of one year in prison, a $100,000 fine and up to a year supervised release.

"Ted Mertz accepts responsibility as far as the charges are concerned, and he regrets the situation. He has entered into a plea agreement, which we think is fair, and Ted is anxious to put this behind him and move on," said Tim Purdon, who is representing Theodore Mertz and Sheyenne Valley Lodge.

Mike Hoffman, Orlan Mertz's attorney, did not immediately return a phone call seeking comment.

Federal and state authorities served a federal search warrant in October 2005 after numerous citizen complaints and an undercover investigation. The violations took place between October 2004 and October 2005, court records said.

Guides regularly took clients on morning and evening hunts, even if the clients had limited in the morning, the court record said. The guides also were instructed to falsify records to cover up the excess number of ducks and geese brought back to the lodge.

Guides also pitched some ducks into dump pits, where authorities found carcasses in various states of decomposition and retrieved 94 waterfowl carcasses, including shovelers, gadwalls, mallards and pintails.

The guides also allowed clients to harvest their daily bag limit of waterfowl, court records show.

Hunters paid between $1,600 and $2,000 for a three-day upland game and waterfowl hunt at Sheyenne Valley Lodge, and most clients who flew into Bismarck would leave without taking their birds.

A $60,000 fine and restitution paid by Warren W. Anderson had been the largest ever for wildlife-related crimes in North Dakota. In a plea agreement, he pleaded guilty to violating the Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act and the Migratory Bird Treaty Act for killing five hawks and for violating the Lacey Act by helping hunters transport an over-limit of pheasants out of state. All of the violations were committed in 2004.

Plea agreements, by their nature, are compromises, Hayden pointed out.

"There are many facts and factors taken into consideration. As far as from the government prospective, we look at the impact of the overall prosecution of the case," he explained.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

North Dakota Professional Guides and Outfitters Asc. ?????????? uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This looks really good to the non-hunting public. I REALLY WISH THEY WOULD QUIT USING THE WORDS "HUNTER" IN THESE ARTICLES. These people are not hunters, they are shooters and poachers.

I wish sportsmen could separate ourselves from this garbage. Not only is it an obvious black eye to the outfitting industry here in ND, but it reflects on all of us.

Keywords: *Sheyenne Valley Lodge*, *Sheyenne Valley Lodge Outfitters*


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

These guys are just plain bad news. Not just in their hunting practices, but all around low-lifes.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

They'll NEVER get what they deserve, but this is a good start. The part that really ticks me off is that they were not only harvesting over their limit but then dumping the birds. I agree with Hustad, they are not hunters by any means.

Chris


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Boy Chris Davis thats the pot calling the kettle black. Didn't you get into trouble for hunting in ND as a resident and you where not. But I'm probably mistaken.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

conibear,
Which guiding/outfitter outfit do you work for?
Jim Heggeness


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is that the same evan that pro-staffs for Avery and owns Death Row Calls?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are the things that give hunters bad reps if you can even call them hunters!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

conibear said:


> Boy Chris Davis thats the pot calling the kettle black. Didn't you get into trouble for hunting in ND as a resident and you where not. But I'm probably mistaken.


conibear, Are you referring to this?

-------------------------------------

Court fines man for hunting without license

A Crookston man pictured last fall in a Herald story about a group of hunters in the field for North Dakota's early September goose opener was sentenced in Walsh County for hunting without a license.

Christopher Davies, Crookston, was fined $100 and ordered to pay $250 in court costs.

The charge is a Class B misdemeanor.

- Herald staff report


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

waterfowler22 said:


> Is that the same evan that pro-staffs for Avery and owns Death Row Calls?


I was told so just the other day, I didn't realize the connection.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Court fines man for hunting without license
> 
> A Crookston man pictured last fall in a Herald story about a group of hunters in the field for North Dakota's early September goose opener was sentenced in Walsh County for hunting without a license.
> 
> Christopher Davies, Crookston, was fined $100 and ordered to pay $250 in court costs.


Wow the fine of $100 is less than the cost of a NR license and federal duck stamp, why buy a license???? :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I was told so just the other day, I didn't realize the connection.


I just put two and two together, I thought that Evan looked familiar at calling contests. Wow, I completely forgot seeing him around the lodge. Well I guess it is another good reason to never buy a Death Row call.


----------



## braton (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, You guys are pretty critical on this Death Row Company... Havent you guys ever heard of "Good people getting caught in a bad situation" ... This incident happened like 2 hunting seasons ago... You have to give Death Row Calls props... these guys in one month have done alot of good... Even though Evan might take some heat for this, The product that they put out there is still top notch, I was overly impressed with there finish product... Their Appearal is sweet, Their calls sound great, and they have great communication.
I had a chance to talk with Evan down at scheels and he is a great kid. He helped me with my call, and he was teaching little guys how to blow as well. 
So why dont you guys just lay off of death row calls because they are going to be here to stay


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

braton said:


> Havent you guys ever heard of "Good people getting caught in a bad situation" ...


I dont think anyone forced them to do it, by my understandings they chose to dump the birds and go out twice a day...good people huh?


----------



## braton (Sep 7, 2007)

You might be right... They included that all the guides including Evan dumped birds.. What I meant is that Evan was a guide there and when all this took place he may or may not have been a part of all of this and was still punished because he was associated with the lodge.... That is what I meant by "Good people getting caught in bad situations"


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

braton said:


> , I was overly impressed with there finish product...


Should we be impressed because you are? Are you a goose call authority? Please share your wisdom! I have a hard time taking something as gold from someone that has two posts that are in defense of a product. The word 'agenda" comes to mind.

My first fall here I got invited on a hunt from a member here. He said his friend had some birds. His friend turned out to be Carl Cree. All I can say is this guy is the real deal total scumbag. 20 minutes into the hunt he was bragging about stuff that would make you uke: . He got off way too easy.

Anyway to find out who got the tickets in the other states?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It is a matter of public record if citations were issued and fines collected. You need to do a FOI (freedom of information) request from Bob Timian at NDGF.

Bob


----------



## braton (Sep 7, 2007)

I didnt say that I am the goose call authority... Obviously they did something right with their calls. Go look at their site. They have won quite a few awards already... And honestly I dont care that you got invited on a hunt... I am talking about Evan Sieling not Carl Cree. I am just saying that you cant hound Death Row Calls for this they have some good stuff and I am not the only judge of this becuase I have seen people in Sportsmen Warehouse and Scheels wearing thier Appearal... And I have also talked to someone in Sportsman Warehouse that wants to Push death row calls through thier store.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Honestly.....Death Row Calls shouldnt have anything to do with this thread, this is a thread about the Sheyenne Valley Lodge - Not DRC, Not Evan Sieling, Not anybody specific! These guys did the crime and they are getting punished for it accordingly to how involved they were! Its a shame but its happening more often then people think...........


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Honestly.....Death Row Calls shouldnt have anything to do with this thread, this is a thread about the Sheyenne Valley Lodge - Not DRC, Not Evan Sieling


Maybe Death Row shouldn't have anything to do with this thread, but when one of the owners is a guilty party, Its going to come up.

I will disagree with you when you say Evan Sieling has nothing to do with this thread..He is a reason this thread exists.

And for those of you who claim that Evan is merely guilty by association, my parents taught me a very valuable lesson when I was a kid..If you hang with people who commit crimes, your just as guilty for being a witness and doing nothing about it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

braton said:


> I didnt say that I am the goose call authority... Obviously they did something right with their calls. Go look at their site. They have won quite a few awards already... And honestly I dont care that you got invited on a hunt... I am talking about Evan Sieling not Carl Cree. I am just saying that you cant hound Death Row Calls for this they have some good stuff and I am not the only judge of this becuase I have seen people in Sportsmen Warehouse and Scheels wearing thier Appearal... And I have also talked to someone in Sportsman Warehouse that wants to Push death row calls through thier store.


Are you older than 15 because really by your post you don't sound like it. Carl Cree is mentioned above in other parts of the thread. This may come as a shocker to you but you can actually put more than one part of the thread into a reply. So to break it down for you buddy the part about Carl Cree was not directed to you. Did you really see someone wearing their apparrell? Yup that right there would make me want to buy their calls! And do you know how many Joe Blows work at Scheels and Sportsmans? Lesserlover1 you want to chime in and tell about some of the quality staff they have on hand?? :lol:

And DBLKLUK your post is 100% right on!!


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

scheels..lol they make me uke: every time i go in there. just call up the minot scheels and ask for the hunting dept: and ask if they have a avery ground force in field khaki. they told me that they don't make the grond force in field k. ooo but they are the pro's. i don't have the time to set and talk about the uke: 's that work there.or the other things they try to pull.i need to get sum sleep so i can find sum lessers for me and leo.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Just curious, is Sheyenne Valley Lodge still in business?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Van Wey said:


> Honestly.....Death Row Calls shouldnt have anything to do with this thread, this is a thread about the Sheyenne Valley Lodge - Not DRC, Not Evan Sieling, Not anybody specific! These guys did the crime and they are getting punished for it accordingly to how involved they were! Its a shame but its happening more often then people think...........


How doesn't Evan have anything to do with this thread look at the very first line!!! He was one of the guides right? There were a few guides there that were actually legit, their names were never mentioned.



Bob Kellam said:


> Seven guides have made plea agreements


I understand Ryan that as a pro-staffer you kinda want to defend the guys that make your product. I'm in your exact situation, the guys from Sheyenne Valley Lodge are my family. There's just a point when someone messes up you have to admit they did something wrong, stop defending them, and hope that they will have to accept all the criticism and penalties that comes their way.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never heard of DRC and I don't really waterfowl hunt but guilty by association would seem to apply, likely it'll haunt those folks for the rest of their lives if thier desire is to work in the outdoor industry.

Lessorlover, You have no idea what it takes to be a long term employee at Scheels. In my 5 years working for Scheels ('95-2000) I can think of at least 1/2 dozen guys who were self proclaimed experts, were given a shot, and never returned from their very 1st lunch break as during the 1st morning of employment they began to learn what the job really is. I'll clue you in. The job ain't standing around with your thumb in your arse waiting for someone to come in a buy something. Wholesaler and vendor backorders, items advertised and written about in outdoor magazines that aren't available to the general public yet, and won't be for this season (can site endless expamples of such). Then there are the eternal tire kickers, they come in and tell you you're more expensive that so and so, and regardless what you do they don't buy, just want to come in and break balls.

Knowing how the pay structure works at Scheels I suspect, in fact I'm fairly certain if you recieve less than excellent service, you've earned said treatment.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys this IS NOT a discussion about Scheels...keep it on track.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW....this is going to be another typical Nodak thread...........


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Chris Davis... wasn't Evan on your pro-staff (FEATHER DUSTER) before he started making his own calls. ? Do you support this kind of behavior.. cause apparently it's guilty by association.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

OK, let me try this one more time.... (See above)
Is Sheyenne Valley Lodge still in business?
Did they fold from the problems listed above?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Like all outfitters that are shut down due to illegal activity..the business has been "sold" to another party. 
I know of zero details other than that....

The circle of outfitters begins again... :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Van Wey said:


> WOW....this is going to be another typical Nodak thread...........


Thanks man, you're really helping. :roll: Aren't you a staffer for DRC?

Guys, like dblkluk said let's keep this thread on track.

This is an outfitter who's had a bad reputation for a long time, I know some locals and the stories are pretty legendary for stuff pulled. I've never worked as a guide, but I can assure you if I worked at a place that not only engaged in illegal activity but require you to do so, isn't a place I'd work another day. People make mistakes, but double dipping isn't a mistake - it's greed and a pure example of why hunting in general is going down the tubes in the public eye. So many people who ride on the fence on hunting issues, who see nothing in the media but stories like this from hunters, is going to resent the sport.

I don't want to see some petty stuff, the facts are posted near the top. And don't bring Feather Duster into this...I know what you guys are trying to do and the history involved between FD/DRC so don't go there on this thread. I have nothing against DRC, but I certainly don't like to see this stuff going on...especially in areas where I hunt. I tell you what, when I get busted for shooting 2 limits in a day for days on end, you can dance around me and this company all you want; because it will never happen.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SJB said:


> OK, let me try this one more time.... (See above)
> Is Sheyenne Valley Lodge still in business?
> Did they fold from the problems listed above?


I'm told someone else is running it now, don't quote me on that though.

There is a major loophole in ND where an outfitter can pass the license around like a baseball card. The group in Streeter has been breaking laws for decades and they still go strong after someone else carries the torch.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> There is a major loophole in ND where an outfitter can pass the license around like a baseball card. The group in Streeter has been breaking laws for decades and they still go strong after someone else carries the torch.


Right on Chris! That loophole needs to be a noose instead! :wink:


----------



## goosebits (Sep 12, 2007)

i agree stay on track with subject at hand

evan is guilty so are the others

i am sure death row calls does not promote, condone or agree with unethical behavior it happened to be when evan is guiding

Death Row Calls is the newest and upcoming call manufacturer in the midwest and has viryually won there way into the call business

Outfitters have and will be the end to hunting as all the sportsman know it today, and there are alot outfitters doing the same thing, this is just typical of paying to hunt


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Feather Duster.. is also guilty by association. It has nothing to do with whatever dispute you talk about.. DRC/FD. I say take the shotgun approach to this and take down all guilty parties. Also if everyone heard stories about this guide service and it's illegal activity.. what did you do to stop it? I mean come on.. didn't your mamma teach you that your just as guilty being a witness and not doing anything about it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

seagulhunter4life said:


> Feather Duster.. is also guilty by association. It has nothing to do with whatever dispute you talk about.. DRC/FD. I say take the shotgun approach to this and take down all guilty parties. Also if everyone heard stories about this guide service and it's illegal activity.. what did you do to stop it? I mean come on.. didn't your mamma teach you that your just as guilty being a witness and not doing anything about it?


There's a reason this was the largest bust in ND outfitter history, it's not that I had to tell them what what was going on, they obviously knew.

Don't mention my mother again


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> There is a major loophole in ND where an outfitter can pass the license around like a baseball card. The group in Streeter has been breaking laws for decades and they still go strong after someone else carries the torch.


What Loophole Chris???



> B. Who is prohibited from being a Guide and/or Outfitter?
> 1. A guide or outfitter license cannot be issued to any individual who within the preceding three years has been convicted of a State or Federal criminal Game and Fish violation. A criminal violation is defined as a law whose possible penalty includes a jail sentence. A conviction includes a deferred imposition of sentence. OR
> 2. Any individual whose license to hunt or fish is suspended or revoked cannot be issued a guide or outfitters license ( NDCC § 20.1-03-37 Source).
> 
> ...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

He's back......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> What Loophole Chris???


I'm pretty sure Chris is refering to the "loophole" of a guide or outfitter who has had their license revoked, simply "selling" or transferring the "business" to a relative, spouse, friend...or whomever.
Even though its blatently obvious what is happening, the convicted outfitter is "technically" no longer guiding or running an outfitting business. uke:

G/O,
If you don't think this is happening, I suggest you pull your head from the sand...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

g/o - if you want to argue the rules, do it via pm. I'm not about to take it into another one of your outfitter defenses over the law. Even after dozens of offenses of all kinds, Sheldon's Bird Hunts has never missed a season. Copy/paste all the text you want, that's a loophole.

Again, if you want to argue this do it via PM.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Geez I'm sorry you guys are so offended by the facts. So what are they suppose to do burn the places down??


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Geez I'm sorry you guys are so offended by the facts.


Are you sure WE are really the ones offended by the facts???



> So what are they suppose to do burn the places down??


Naw They would probably rebuild under another name anyways....


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

seagulhunter4life what are u talking about evan sieling was never on the feather duster pro staff!!!!!!!! Maybe your thinking of Cory Loffler who is also a part owner of death row calls!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Geez I'm sorry you guys are so offended by the facts.


Actually you should be the one offended by the facts seeing as it's your *profession*..... :fro:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Nope - Not on the DRC Staff......Getting burnd by one company doesnt really make me wanna Pro-Staff for another one!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris- As serious of a situation as this is and as much as you hate the drama on Nodak, I have to admit the drama is entertaining. :wink:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

G/O stated:



> Geez I'm sorry you guys are so offended by the facts.


Here are a couple of facts for you:

Fact #1: *Jim Redlin *is none other than the infamous G/O on nodakoutdoors.com!

Fact #2: Jim Redlin aka G/O is now a lobbyist for the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association.

Fact #3: Scum of the earth Orlan Mertz was a lobbyist for the North Dakota Professional Guides and Outfitters Association.

Fact #4: Scum of the earth Theodore Mertz was a Waterfowl Board member for the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association.

Fact #5: Scum of the earth Theodore Mertz, former Waterfowl Board member for the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association is soon to be a convicted felon, allegedly!

Fact #6: Scum of the earth Orlan and Theodore Mertz, former lobbyist and Waterfowl Board members for the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association, have the dubious distinction of being under "...the largest game and fish prosecution in the state of North Dakota on several levels," allegedly!

Fact #7: Scum of the earth, Orlan and Theodore Mertz, former lobbyist and Waterfowl Board members for the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association will soon agree to lifetime bans on guiding or outfitting in the United States, allegedly!

I have a quick suggestion for you Mr. Jim Redlin, I think the North Dakota Guides and Outfitters Association should think about hiring a PR firm to help with the damage control.

A good day to you Mr. Redlin.


----------



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

*Death Row Calls sole owner and operater, Cory Loeffler, does not condone any actions or is in any way affiliated with the Sheyenne Valley Lodge.*

The topic at hand is the actions of Sheyenne Valley Lodge, and in no way should reflect Death Row Calls.

DRC is sorry to hear about the events, but is not, and was not involved in any way with the Sheyenne Valley Lodge. DRC would like to keep it's established reputable name and it's active employees out of this discussion.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

suge knight is bout to wreck you haterz.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

IT would appear from the Death Row Calls website that a Mr. Evan Sieling, whom is listed on the website (see below), was convicted of the following charges while employed at the infamous Sheyenne Valley Lodge:



> Evan Sieling also faced a count of unlawful sale and transportation of migratory game birds and a second count of unlawful possession of untagged migratory game birds, the documents said. According to the agreement, the government will recommend 18 months probation and loss of hunting, guiding and firearms privileges, a $1,000 fine for the first count and a $250 fine for the second count.


From the Death Row Calls website, Frequently Asked Questions tab:



> Frequently asked questions will be coming soon. In the meantime, for any questions on anything to do with Death Row Calls just call or email. We'll return your call or email asap.
> 
> Death Row Calls
> 112 St Paul Ave N
> ...


----------



## ChrisReierson (Sep 13, 2007)

I believe that people should realize these companies DRC(Deather Row Calls)/Feather Duster and Evan are two separate identities! What happened here is between Evan and the law, not the companies and the law! I believe that this uprise shouldn't reflect upon the calls these companies produce! I know DRC isn't pleased of what happened and I know they will take the right probable action for this incident! So lets just leave DRC (calls) out of this conflict! Oh yeah one more thing, I myself personally own a DRC call and let me tell you, "It is the best damn call I have ever owned! The sounds these calls can mimic is amazing!! Thanks to DRC calls, we have had the best early goose season ever! I can not wait to use my new call on the northern birds! Thanks DRC!! Keep the calls coming boys and keep up the good work!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ChrisReierson.....welcome to the site.Your last paragraph is Spam.therefore I deleted it.If DRC wants to have people try your products......please become a sponsor.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

g/o,

The fact is that you and the NDPGOA are not doing yourselves any favors by continually standing up for these criminals. By coming on here and defending your profession even though these individuals were or are still involved in the NDPGOA only makes that organization look worse.

I suggest you guys start cleaning up your own backyard before trying to defend yourselves!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> were or are still involved in the NDPGOA


If they were involved and no longer are,maybe NDPGOA did clean up! If they are still involved I agree with you 100%.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

The Evan Sieling thing reminds me of the Jim Zumbo thing. On a small scale. People dont like to be punched in the face. And Evan punched the hunting community in the face. So until DRC gets rid of Evan I will not be buying there product. DRC can have 100 new members sign up and talk their product up but it wont work. There is a 1000 good call companies out there way to many for me to support a product with a X next to their name.


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

I do know that Death Row Calls is getting alot of free publicity from this posting. Publicility.....whether it is positive or negative.....doesn't really matter.....if it is free to the call company. Now your name is out there. Most people will not remember Evan or whoever else is talked about in this discussion board...but they will remember the name of the call company now.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I would think most people would remember that the call company was brought up because of a link to poaching.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

I talked to someone and DRC and Evan Sieling are no longer together. Im sure in the next day or two the website will be updated. I would like to give DRC props on taking action in this matter. Im sure it wasn't easy but it shows the kind of company and guys DRC wants to be.


----------

